# ISO shrimp with grits recipe



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a Northern boy born and raised as is my whole family so i do not know a whole lot about grits. My daughter probably eats more grits by herself then the rest of the entire state of MA combined though. She loves them and can not get enough of them. We buy the instant stuff (is there a huge difference between instant and slow cooking?).

We only make it for breakfast right now. We either just do butter or sometimes add some cheese. I would like to branch out though. Can someone give me a recipe for shrimp with grits? Can this be done with instant or if that like using the green can cheese (sorry couldn't resist)?


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are two different, very good recipes for shrimp and grits:

*Lee Brothers* *83 East Bay Street Shrimp and Grits: Recipes That Passed a Cookbook Critic's Test : NPR*

*Paula Deen's Shrimp and Grits: *Shrimp and Grits by Paula Deen

The only really important advice I have to add is that you ABSOLUTELY MUST use regular old fashioned stone-ground grits. You're wasting your time (and money) trying to make this with grocery store quick grits, or even worse with instant grits. You can use yellow or white, but most southerners far prefer white grits. Two online sources for stone-ground grits are Anson Mills (expensive, but great) and Nora Mill (very reasonably priced and also great).

As for plain buttered grits to eat for breakfast, quick grits are fine with me and can be made in 3 minutes in the microwave. Instant grits are terrible in both taste and texture, and I'd rather starve than eat them.

Here's a great article about Anson Mills grits from the NY Times: http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...7A15750C0A9629C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for those recipes. They both look great!



FincaPerlitas said:


> The only really important advice I have to add is that you ABSOLUTELY MUST use regular old fashioned stone-ground grits.  You're wasting your time (and money) trying to make this with grocery store quick grits, or even worse with instant grits.


Darn I was afraid of that. To tell you the truth, I doubt our local stores even carry the real thing. I will have to look though because i really want to try this and do it the right way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2009)

GB - if you don't have to make it right away I will send you some stone ground grits and my shrimp and grits recipe. It's worth the wait!

You can get tasso, correct?


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in no rush  Thanks KE!!!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 5, 2009)

If you're in the Boston area, you should be able to find Anson Mills grits at Formaggio in Cambridge.  You might want to call first to be sure they're in stock.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never tasted grits.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 5, 2009)

GB ---- At the very least for day to day use I would switch to Quick Grits. 
For the Shrimp and Grits dish - I personally would take up KitchenElf on the Stone Ground Grits and her recipe.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 5, 2009)

Alix said:


> I've never tasted grits.



*I use Quaker Quick Grits never Instant and NEVER microwave this.  I love the stuff with butter, a little cream, salt, pepper and grated sharp chedder cheese.  Ohhhh baby!!  
I've never tried Shrimp and Grits but I have several Southern friends in Michigan who rave about them and they also say never use anything but the real thing.  Now I'm going to have to make them for sure. I feel another blog coming on. 
 I know Whole Foods carries stone ground grits and I'm willing to bet you can get them at Trader Joe's.  *


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in Canada DQ, we don't have either Trader Joes or Whole Foods. I am sure there are grits available SOMEWHERE, but I've never seen them. I may be inspired to look though if a great recipe gets posted soon. (Hint hint oh Elfen one)


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

FincaPerlitas said:


> If you're in the Boston area, you should be able to find Anson Mills grits at Formaggio in Cambridge.  You might want to call first to be sure they're in stock.


That is a good hour drive each way for me. In the summer I could do that, but in the winter I tend not to go into the city unless I absolutely have to. Thanks for that info though. I will have to check them out when it warms up a bit.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> GB ---- At the very least for day to day use I would switch to Quick Grits.
> For the Shrimp and Grits dish - I personally would take up KitchenElf on the Stone Ground Grits and her recipe.


Oh actually that is what I use at home. I did not know there was a difference between instant and quick. I just learned something new today.

So can shrimp and grits be reasonable made with quick? Don't worry, I will still take KE up on her generous offer


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 5, 2009)

GB said:


> That is a good hour drive each way for me. In the summer I could do that, but in the winter I tend not to go into the city unless I absolutely have to. Thanks for that info though. I will have to check them out when it warms up a bit.


 
LOL, I don't blame you. My son and daughter live in the area (Somerville and Watertown) and I'm going up for a visit next week. I'm really looking forward to seeing them but dread the thought of dealing with the winter weather. My Costa Rican wife will suffer even more than me.  She's never even seen snow before.  Unfortunately, neither of us have any decent winter clothes but the kids should have plenty to loan to us.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 5, 2009)

GB said:


> Oh actually that is what I use at home. I did not know there was a difference between instant and quick. I just learned something new today.
> 
> So can shrimp and grits be reasonable made with quick? Don't worry, I will still take KE up on her generous offer



Yes the Quick grits can be used for KE's recipe...Quick grits are not "Instant" Grits. Quick grits are Hominy Grits. Instant doubles as wall paper paste I think The Stone Ground would be worth the wait from KE if you can't find them locally. Anson Mills Stone Ground are considered by many to be the Rolls Royce of Stone ground grits....I have to agree. Had a big bowl of them Saturday morning with Red-Eye gravy! Yum!!


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you all (or should that be Thanks Yall)! You will make a Southerner out of me yet.


----------

